# Does doe estrus work?



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

First time really trying out any scents this morning. 

James Valley scents came highly recommended by a friend of mine, who has harvested many deer over it, some following the scent trail over 300 yards. The only instructions he gave me were to "put it where you want to shoot a deer and they will be there". I tried the Full Draw Doe In Heat lure. It came refridgerated, which leads me to believe that it is fairly fresh and needs to stay fresh.

I put a small dab on an old sock this morning and drug it from the start of the lane, past my stand, made a circle, bagged it up and got in my stand. A distance of about 1/2 mile. 

Shortly after first light, a half-rack 6-pointer came in with his head locked down on the scent trail, followed it until he came full circle, looked around for the doe for awhile, then decided to leave. He was within 25 yards of me for a good 5 minutes. No doubt it worked for me.

He recommended the James Valley Wall Hanger, and the Mrs. Doe Pee lures as well. Anything that is fresh.


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

IN_Varmntr said:


> First time really trying out any scents this morning.
> 
> 
> James Valley scents came highly recommended by a friend of mine, who has harvested many deer over it, some following the scent trail over 300 yards. The only instructions he gave me were to "put it where you want to shoot a deer and they will be there". I tried the Full Draw Doe In Heat lure. It came refridgerated, which leads me to believe that it is fairly fresh and needs to stay fresh.
> ...


Great info.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Jul 20, 2005)

Ive tried a ton of different commercial estrous urines and have had really mixed results. Ive had the worst luck with tinks69 as everything that came close made a quick get a way. I just tried some code blue a few days ago and rattled in 3 bucks each one on a different sequence and they all circled down wind, once they got directly down wind of the wick they came in on a rope licking there nose like a cow. One thing I have noticed is that I have never had a "shooter" or mature deer come into a wick or follow a scent trail from a drag rag. Im not saying that it doesnt happen but I cant remember in my 15yrs of b owhunting ever having anything older than a 3yr old buck get fooled by a commercial scent.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Jul 20, 2005)

Is there a company that will overnight "fresh" estrous???


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

To me it really depends on the spot your are hunting. I compare it to rattling when I see it done on tv.......they rattle a buck comes they shoot it. I firmly believe that they would probably see a shooter buck even if they did nothing but set there stand up in the right spot becuase they are on a good piece of land. I think scents work but in order for them to work there has to be a buck in the area thats receptive to it. You can put scents out everyday all year but if you don't a have buck in the area it doesn't matter. I compare scents and calls to UFO sightings.......I'm not saying they don't work but until I witness it for myself I can't say they work either.


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

jmeier1981 said:


> Is there a company that will overnight "fresh" estrous???


I know there is. Just need some of our fellow hunters to give up a little info.


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

I've had great luck with it over the years..does it bring deer in ALL the time, NO! But i've never witnessed it scaring a deer away.
Last Mon. i made a mock scrape and sprayed an estrous scent into it..In 2 hours, i saw 12 different deer..A group of 4 does came in and 3 of them were standing in the scrape smelling and looking around..The 4th was to my left at only 5 yards and was sniffing the air downwind of the scrape. She was the only 1 that presented a good shot, so i took her.
I'll have to get the bottle out of my hunting bag later and give the name of it because i've had it since last season.
I've also had great luck in the past with Tinks 69.
Me personally will never hunt the rut without a bottle of estrous..If for any other reason then to get their attention and curiousity. Maybe that'll get them in shooting distance when they're just out of range.


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

S&P Scents, fresh frozen Doe estrus,...available in a freezer near you, (its bottled in Illinois),..... I had 60 bottles, selling them like hot cakes right now. I like to thaw it and heat it up on the defroster in my truck. and I am working on an experiment with it, I'll let you know how it goes. The test begins this weekend.


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have had 4 bucks come in at a time fighting when they got a whiff of the scent that i was using. Now Richards don't make it anymore and I don't know why it was the best stuff he made for years. Everyone that bought it had real good luck with the stuff. It was called Love Potion. I have had good luck with Code Blue but not the stuff they sell in Wal Mart Stores you need to order it from Code Blue directly. This year I am giving Trophy Blend scents a try, just got it the other day and seems to draw deer in. Yesterday i had 2 small bucks and 5 doe come in but let them walk.


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

zmax hunter said:


> S&P Scents, fresh frozen Doe estrus,...available in a freezer near you, (its bottled in Illinois),..... I had 60 bottles, selling them like hot cakes right now. I like to thaw it and heat it up on the defroster in my truck. and I am working on an experiment with it, I'll let you know how it goes. The test begins this weekend.


looked ont heir web site and saw a place about a mile form me carrys it. Great. I will give it a try.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Try Harmons Triple Heat. From right here in Georgia. I had an eight pointer come stick his nose right in my scent wick last year!


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Nuwwave said:


> Have you guys had any luck.
> 
> Do you use bottled from a store?
> 
> ...


I've tried it and this is mho.Your not going to fool a mature buck with a man made Synthetic doe pee that is made in some factory.But if i used some and a buck just happened to show up......yes i'll say it worked.But in the back of my mind....i won't be 100% sure the lure......lured him in.I like to keep as scent free as possible when/where i hunt.....so i'm not going to chance putting something around me that might alert deer to my where abouts.jmo


----------



## maxx532 (Feb 24, 2007)

There was a study done quite a few years back, proving most of the commercial scents came from the back of sombody's cow barn.

Not so today... Most of em work " somewhere/sometime".

Never have tried it, but, if I was a betting man, I would bet that VS1 by BorderCrossing Labs is the real deal, and who knows they might overnight the stuff.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

*Primos Doe in Estrous*

I've never used these scents before, but decided to buy some and try it this year. This morning I climbed into my stand and had forgotten to hang the applicator (soaked in Primos estrus scent). So I took the white applicator out of the ziplock and threw it as far as I could. It only when about 8 yards but landed in a trail. An hour later a doe and her yearling walked by and man, did she ever give that white applicator a "sniffing"! She stuck her nose right up to it and sniffed like a cocaine addict. However, she didn't seem too excited after that and just walked off. I sure hope I can get a nice buck to give that applicator the attention that doe did. I'll be in business!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Just a question here, but have any of you tried Trophy Blend Scents?


----------



## fredandsusie1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Have never used it, but I have heard alot of good things about the Trophy Blend scents the last guy mentioned. He will answer all your questions and supposedly has way above average product. I have not tried it yet simply because money is tight right now for me and I have not had the money to order.


----------

